

Retailers Ready To Force Consumers To Pay ‘Swipe Fee’ For Using Plastic - 1337biz
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/07/27/seen-at-11-retailers-ready-to-force-consumers-to-pay-swipe-fee-for-using-plastic/

======
smackfu
A 3% fee for credit probably won't stop most people from using their cards,
but it will kill rewards programs.

------
Mathnerd314
What about debit cards?

